# The Leukemia Cup Regatta



## jlevin321 (Jul 6, 2005)

Raise a sail and help fight leukemia, lymphoma and myeloma by participating in The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society''s National Captial Chapter annual Leukemia Cup Regatta. This year''s event will take place on September 9th and 10th at the Washington Sailing Marina. For more information, please visit www.leukemiacup.org/nca.


----------

